# Italian demonstration against Jehovah's Witness



## zapatero8 (Jun 20, 2013)

My name is Luigi are enrolled in an Italian site of former Jehovah's Witnesses.
The June 8, 2013 there was a demonstration against the cruel practice of disassociation video touting the 'event is as follows. The video is in Italian but soon put comments in English.


----------



## zapatero8 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------

